
Ask HN: HELP! Dealing with Meetup.com's poor customer service. - azurelogic
I&#x27;m the organizer of a software meetup in the midwest, and we recently had an incident where Meetup.com banned the account of one of our sponsors for posting a job opening to the discussion boards one time. I have made it abundantly clear to them that this is not spam and that the sponsor&#x27;s account needs to be reinstated. They have refused all communication with me and have denied our sponsor reinstatement.<p>Today, they have even said that they will now immediately close all attempts to reach them about this matter. This is unacceptable treatment of us, our sponsors, and our community. We are ready to take our community elsewhere if we&#x27;re not going to be allowed to inform each other about opportunities in our community.<p>Has anyone else had this problem? Any advice on how to get this fixed? Maybe an alternative platform?
======
girishso
Try tweeting your experience, @ mentioning the official meetup.com account.
It's hard to ignore negative feedback on Twitter.

